# Removal pinguecula



## elenax (Jul 14, 2010)

To my eye fellow coders...need help with this one:

How would you code a removal of pinguecula, per the dictionary is a yellowish spot sometimes observed on either side of the cornea in older individuals...A thickening of the connective tissue of the conjunctiva. The doctor office is using a 65420...feedback please!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 16, 2010)

Check out 68110 and 68115 as a possibility.


----------



## elenax (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for your help coderguy!!


----------



## debbiey (Oct 22, 2010)

neolena, that is also what I use 68110


----------



## debbiey (Oct 22, 2010)

*vf for dmv*

We have many seniors come into the office requiring a visual field test for renewing their driver's license. How are your offices handling these?  And if you charge what diagnosis are your using?


----------



## Rnalmarose (May 20, 2018)

*pinguecula excision with conjunctival graft*

i would like to ask which code to use for pinguecula excision with conjunctival graft, for pinguecula excsion i know it is 68110, but what code to use if with conjunctival graft. as per description, pinguecula is different from pterygium.
thank you


----------

